# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Maailman pisimmät metrolinjat

## kouvo

Tulipahan vain mieleeni näin itämetron laajentelun aikoina, että mitkähän mahtavat olla maailman pisimpiä yksittäisiä metrolinjoja. Pisimmyys (kuten myös tämän sanan kirjoitusasu) ovat tietenkin tulkinnanvaraisia ja suhteellisia käsitteitä, mutta itseäni asia kiinnostaisi ainakin seuraavista vinkkeleistä:

1) kilometreinä/maileina/poronkusemina mitattuna

2) asemien lukumäärällä mitattuna

3) matka-aikana (päästä päähän) mitattuna. 

Kolmoskohdassa vielä erityisesti sellaiset linjat, joilla ei ole iso-omenamaisia ohituskaistoja, vaan matkustajat joutuvat aina köröttelemään jokaisen aseman kohdalla pysähtyen.

----------


## 339-DF

New Yorkin A voisi olla hyvä ehdokas. Ja yöaikaan sillä riittää asemiakin, kun se kulkee localina.

----------


## Albert

Entä Shanghain linja 3, pituutta 63,8 km, 30 asemaa?

----------


## hmikko

Wikipedian mukaan Lontoon pisin on Central Line, 74 km ja 49 asemaa. Seuraavaksi pisimmällä Piccadillylla (71 km) on asemia enemmän, 53 kpl. Asemien määrässä suurin on District, 60 asemaa ja 64 km.

*Muoks:* Jaahas, Wikipedia näköjään ilmoittaa Lontoon tuubilinjojen pituuden haaroineen yhteenlaskettuina, eli varsinainen yhtäjaksoisesti ajettavan pätkän pituus tarttis syynätä kartasta. Ainakin monihaaraisen Districtin tapauksessa se on selvästi lyhyempi kuin tuo 64 km:n summa.

*Muoks. 2:*




> The longest journey without change on the London Underground can be made on the Central line between West Ruislip and Epping (54.9 km, 34.1 miles), taking 1 hour 28 minutes.


Lähde

Jos metro rakennetaan mutkasuunnitelman mukaan Ösundomiin ja jollain EKP:n painokoneella tehdään rahat Länsimetron rakentamiseen, niin Matinkylä - Östersundom välistä tulisi n. 38 km pitkä. Ei sillä vieläkään oikein kilpailla suurkaupunkisarjassa, mutta ovatpahan junat ainakin komean värisiä.

----------


## 339-DF

Näin kertoo wiki New Yorkin A-linjasta:

It is the longest one-seat ride in the subway system: over 31 miles[1] (50 km) from 207th Street in Inwood, Manhattan, to Mott Avenue in Far Rockaway, Queens.

Ei siis voita sen paremmin Lontoota kuin Shanghaitakaan.

----------


## TKK

Olisko tämä pisin?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seoul_S...ne_1#Main_Line

Tässä Soulin metroverkostoa:

http://www.smrt.co.kr/Train/Subwaymap/Eng/Subwaymap.jsp

Pisin vaihdoton matka-aika 222 min eli 3 tuntia 42 minuuttia.

----------


## Kaid

> Olisko tämä pisin?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seoul_S...ne_1#Main_Line


Jos oikein ymmärsin, niin tuo kulkee valtaosan matkasta rautatiellä, vain suhteellisen pieni osuus on varsinaista metrolinjaa. Eli voiko tuota laskea?

----------


## JE

Shanghain hyperpitkä linja on itse asiassa numero 2. Mutta linja on haaraton, eli tuo pituus on pääteasemalta toiselle, ja linja voi siten hyvin olla maailman pisin. Euroopan suurista metrokaupungeista ei vastaavaa pituutta yksittäiseltä linjalta löydy.

----------


## huusmik

Heti alkuun tulee mieleen Lontoon Metropolitan Linen osuus Amershamiin ja Cheshamiin.

----------


## tlajunen

> Heti alkuun tulee mieleen Lontoon Metropolitan Linen osuus Amershamiin ja Cheshamiin.


No, ylempää lukiessa huomaa, että jo Lontoosta Central lineltä löytyy pisin pätkä, ja Shanghaista sitten vielä pidempi.

Mutta kun väsyneenä tämän ketjun otsikkoa luin väärin, niin mieleen tuli jatkokysymys: missä on pisimmät metro- tai kaupunkijunat?
Panostan ihan fiilispohjalta ensin Tokion Yamanote-linjalla (11-vaunuiset junat).

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

Mä heitän tähän Hong Kongin. Taitaa mennä lähelle 300 metriä 12 EMU-vaunun pötkö.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR_Me...mmell_EMU_(AC)

----------


## vristo

> Mä heitän tähän Hong Kongin. Taitaa mennä lähelle 300 metriä 12 EMU-vaunun pötkö.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTR_Me...mmell_EMU_(AC)


Noi oli aiemmin KCR-yhtiön lähijunia, kunnes kyseinen yhtiö fuusioitiin hongkongilaiseen MTR Corporation- yhtiöön ja pelkkä yrityskauppa teki niistä Hongkongin metroverkon osan. Näillä 12-vaunuisilla junilla liikennöidään (vuoroväli 3 min) Hongkongin keskustasta manner-Kiinan rajalle Shenzhenin tuntumaan.

----------


## PepeB

> Noi oli aiemmin KCR-yhtiön lähijunia, kunnes kyseinen yhtiö fuusioitiin hongkongilaiseen MTR Corporation- yhtiöön ja pelkkä yrityskauppa teki niistä Hongkongin metroverkon osan. Näillä 12-vaunuisilla junilla liikennöidään (vuoroväli 3 min) Hongkongin keskustasta manner-Kiinan rajalle Shenzhenin tuntumaan.


Jopa ykkösluokan vaunu! Tekisi terää meillekin lähijunissa  :Laughing:

----------

